
Show HN: A Managed platform to replace log shippers,aggregators and stream buses - yancybul
https://www.trink.io/
======
yancybul
Hi everyone, i’m the creator of Trink.io - the first managed log collection
platform.

I’ve created Trink.io because my team and I spent endless hours on something
that was suppose to be simple like shipping logs. I knew that it shouldn’t be
this way, and when we focused on the process as a whole we realized that
current setups can be improved in almost all aspects, like cost, performance,
agility, scalability and visibility.

Our goal is to offer a single solution that connects to all popular sources
(e.g AWS, K8s) and ships them to a destination of your choice (Datadog, Logz
etc) in minutes instead of days.

You can try it for free for up to 10/GB per day. We’d really appreciate your
feedback!

~~~
cloudpundit
Is this similar to Cribl?

~~~
yancybul
Hi,

I think that both we and the creators of Cribl shared the same difficulties
but chose different approaches to solve it.

There are great log monitoring and analysis tools out there, our goal is to
help you utilize them at the best performing and cost efficient way. We are
mastering log shipping by increasing reliability and visibility while reducing
resources consumption everywhere we can.

